# Stahls’ Offers Printable, Dye-Inhibiting Heat Transfer Material for Performance Fabrics



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Printable heat transfer material uses revolutionary ONYX STiX2™ adhesive

Stahls’ new CAD-COLOR® SuperTEK™ Sublistop™ is the printable, dye-blocking heat transfer material that offers decorators the ideal solution for applying vibrant, full-color designs to performance fabrics. The fast, low temperature heat application eliminates heat press marks. SuperTEK Sublistop is available by the yard and designed for use with a print/cut system.

The key technology behind SuperTEK Sublistop is Stahls’ patented ONYX STiX2™. This innovative charcoal-based adhesive effectively prevents sublimated dyes from bleeding through, while allowing unique four-way stretch. Short for ‘sticks to anything’, ONYX STiX2 adheres to a wide range of performance materials such as polyester and Lycra®/spandex while keeping a lightweight, soft-hand feel..

To view all the new CAD-COLOR TEK printable materials, visit: Stahls' TEK Heat Transfer Materials | Stahlsâ€™
Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

